# Frio beer



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone try it yet? I noticed the local HEB was selling 30 packs. CHEAP. Any inputs yet? Anybody give it a try?







X30


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

What??? 24Buds not taking a leap of faith and trying something?? What's the world coming to???


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> What??? 24Buds not taking a leap of faith and trying something?? What's the world coming to???


 No sir. Make no mistake. I am loyal. However, I do want to know if I need to have Mont change my name to 30Frio's. LOL:sheepy:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> What??? 24Buds not taking a leap of faith and trying something?? What's the world coming to???


x2, some kinda joke,lol:rotfl:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

24Buds aka. 30Frios.... just doesn't have the same ring to it my friend...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> 24Buds aka. 30Frios.... just doesn't have the same ring to it my friend...


 Correct. 24Buds has a nice ring to it. I will stay with them, but every now and then, I do have a few Shiners, maybe some Alaskan Amber or even some Guiness. Not often on the Guiness as its a bit too heavy for me.

I always go back to the Bud/Bud lights. :rotfl:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I had some Red Buds this weekend... They are stronger than I remember. Went back to my old faithful Bud Lights shortly after...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> I had some Red Buds this weekend... They are stronger than I remember. Went back to my old faithful Bud Lights shortly after...


 True! Bud Heavy will sneek up on ya. Kinda like that Bud Platnum.....That stuff got me one day. Too sweet for me, but if you are lookin for %, it will do the trick!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Frio Beer cant be any worse than Bud.....yuck :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> Frio Beer cant be any worse than Bud.....yuck :slimer:


 Easy there you beer snob! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I tried it this past weekend. $15.00 for a 30 pack, I had to try it and to my surprise it's good beer. a 6-pack of tall boys is 4 bucks if you just want to buy to try.

Picked it up at HEB...will be getting more of it.

Oh yea, don't let the State of Texas icon or the star where Leakey is fool you...beer is made in Tennessee. 

TH


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats your beer of choice TH? Might need to get some Frio for back up. Last time I saw a deal like that it was Walgreens beer. Still have a couple in the beer fridge. The only good thing about it is you never run completely out of beer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Frio Beer cant be any worse than Bud.....yuck :slimer:


I have to agree with you there. I like Bud Light & Bud Select especially. The Bud Light Platinum & Bud Black Crown aren't bad either. The trademark Budweiser has to be some of the nastiest beerz ever made.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bud is a fine beer. And FYI, had some Third Shift Lager last week and its a mighty fine beer. Highly recommended


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Budweiser is a dying brand, EnBev/AB is trying like heck to get into the craft brew mold and marketing like crazy to get drinkers 21-35 drinking Budweiser again.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I tried it this past weekend. $15.00 for a 30 pack, I had to try it and to my surprise it's good beer. a 6-pack of tall boys is 4 bucks if you just want to buy to try.
> 
> Picked it up at HEB...will be getting more of it.
> 
> ...


 Well at least its still in the US of A. I will pick up a 6er today and give it a go. I did read the label about the TN thing or somethin like that. Who owns the brewery? My guess is InBev, but I would love to know if it is American!

Guess I will hit it up and grab a few 30 packs for testing purposes only. Hey if its bad, then I will give it to the folks who show up with empty coolers!

You know the type.....some of you might even be that type! LOL:brew:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bud light and bud are 1 and 2 biggest sellers in the US


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I had somebody bring some to the house yesterday. I was surprised for a low cal, low carb beer it was good. I am typically a Bud Lite, Shiner Bock guy. Just my 02


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Poppa I'm partial to Zigenbock these days but like Dos Equis probably most of all.

But I have to tell you that Frio beer ain't bad.

TH


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

can you drink this beer all day without having a pounding migrain head ache at the end of the day ? like a good busch beer head ache .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I f Budweiser was the only beer sold....I wouldn't drink beer !


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I bought a 30 pack and think its tastes meh at best. As soon as its gone with switch back to lone star light and shiner bock


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I like all of my beers frio regardless of the name on the label.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I got me a 6er. Its not too bad. I don't think its going to replace Bud Light, but I will taste it form time to time. I give it a Fair to good rate.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*How about original Shiner*

Not the Bock. Haven't bought it in years but I have a memory that it was pretty good. Anybody drink it?


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Grabbed a 6 pack for the canoe trip down the Colorado this weekend. Should be popping it open about 3:30 on Thursday.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Can't take your word.*



Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> I bought a 30 pack and think its tastes meh at best. As soon as its gone with switch back to lone star light and shiner bock


Your hooked on that armadillo pizz so we can't take your word for it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I did not think they allowed anything above 3.2 in Aggie land.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

are the cans half-full???


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

kweber said:


> are the cans half-full???


 LOL, full 16 oz each in the 6er.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

started out drinking budweiser when i was younger for the better bang (buzz) for the buck, as i got older and maybe wiser switched to bud light. every now and then ill pick up some budweiser and remember the next day why i switched to bud light


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Never could do budwiper, with in the last couple years cant do bud light anymore either. Like Modelo in a can, Shiner Bock in a bottle and Heineken on tap.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I f Budweiser was the only beer sold....I wouldn't drink beer !


Word!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I grew up on budweiser now I drink shiner or busch light...If you wanna try some good beer that will knock your pecker in the dirt try some saint arnolds Santo....I got lit up at minutemaid park on that stuff!! It was very very good on tap


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Give it the real test. Drink a couple of them at room temperature.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I drink at least three Falstaffs every day.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Budweiser banned at Evangelo's Bar in Santa Fe, NM*

Owner's dad was a WWII hero on the cover of Life magazine and a postage stamp. Great carved bar. Used to have a sign saying "no f'n Budweiser". Ask for one and it will make him grin. Ask to see his photo album of his dad and you will gain respect.

I heard the story was the local Bud distributor and owner got into a disagreement, so owner banned it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I picked up a 30 pack last night. Had a couple out of it not expecting much, but it was pretty good(when comparing it to other cheap beers). I will say it was a lot better than natty, keystone, or the beast. And at about 50 cents a beer its worth a try. I wont drink it over my beer of choice, miller, but i will keep it in the beer fridge for back up. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Picked up some yesterday at heb..It ain't bad and price is right.I will buy more as long as price don't change..I like free Cold free or cheap Beer..cva34


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Y'all buyin your beer at the wrong store!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

$9.97, where is that?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Anyone try it yet? I noticed the local HEB was selling 30 packs. *CHEAP*. Any inputs yet? Anybody give it a try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I underlined the key word. Life's too short to drink cheap beer by man.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Its not bad. I still like a lot of micro brews but I also like to get after the cheap stuff from time to time!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Its not bad. I still like a lot of micro brews but I also like to get after the cheap stuff from time to time!


Just messin with ya. Cheap beer definitely has it's place...like river floatin or mowing the yard on a hot day. :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txjustin said:


> Just messin with ya. Cheap beer definitely has it's place...like river floatin or mowing the yard on a hot day. :cheers:


I know! Its all good bud. When on the river and lookin for a all day drinking binge, Frio Bud light etc do me right!:cheers:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> $9.97, where is that?


That was in HEB in Bryan in March. Natty & Busch Light. I bought 6 of the 30 packs. Think it had something to do with Chili Fest.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

SlickWillie said:


> That was in HEB in Bryan in March. Natty & Busch Light. I bought 6 of the 30 packs. Think it had something to do with Chili Fest.


Chili fest and natty light all day? Oh boy....i bet that next day was worse than he!!. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Bought a 30 of Frio at HEB Sat. 5 different friends and myself have all enjoyed it. I will buy it again.


----------



## blackfin2 (Dec 16, 2009)

My son bought some of the Frio beer with the Memphis locale listed. My guess is Bud or Miller. Both are foreign owned. Bud and Miller are just shells of their former legacy. Their chemist have long figured out how to make beer flavored drink out of the least amount of ingredients. A true shame and disgrace. Buy beer brewed by dedicated artists, beer made by guys that love brewing. Beer that tastes good to you. Remember, a crappy ol' bud or Miller beer at Chili's cost 3.25., so the cost of craft beer at a grocery store or liquor store is cheap compared to that. Life too short to drink crappy, big corp beer flavored water.

JMO- If a buzz is the goal, drink Everclear.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

blackfin2 said:


> My son bought some of the Frio beer with the Memphis locale listed. My guess is Bud or Miller. Both are foreign owned. Bud and Miller are just shells of their former legacy. Their chemist have long figured out how to make beer flavored drink out of the least amount of ingredients. A true shame and disgrace. Buy beer brewed by dedicated artists, beer made by guys that love brewing. Beer that tastes good to you. Remember, a crappy ol' bud or Miller beer at Chili's cost 3.25., so the cost of craft beer at a grocery store or liquor store is cheap compared to that. Life too short to drink crappy, big corp beer flavored water.
> 
> JMO- If a buzz is the goal, drink Everclear.


This is pretty much how I feel for the most part.

Big beer keeps their customers by marketing and misinformation. The best piece of misinformation is "cold beer". You know why they want their beer "cold as the rockies"? To mask the taste, or shall I say lack thereof.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried some last Sunday...not to bad for some pocket change. Dont see it replacing Coors Light for me though


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

txjustin said:


> This is pretty much how I feel for the most part.
> 
> Big beer keeps their customers by marketing and misinformation. The best piece of misinformation is "cold beer". You know why they want their beer "cold as the rockies"? To mask the taste, or shall I say lack thereof.


I cant say i agree. I enjoy cold beer much more than hot beer in gerneral. Nothing beats an ice cold beer. Lol thats a fact. There is a reason bud light and miller lite sponsor most events........and its not just cause they have good marketing. Its cause people like it. Dont get me wrong i like trying different beers, but you let blue moon sponsor a event and see how many people you get asking where in the he!! Can i find a bud light? At the end of the day miller stays stocked in my fridge not cause of marketing and misinformation but because its good. just my op. :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> I cant say i agree. I enjoy cold beer much more than hot beer in gerneral. Nothing beats an ice cold beer. Lol thats a fact. There is a reason bud light and miller lite sponsor most events........and its not just cause they have good marketing. Its cause people like it. Dont get me wrong i like trying different beers, but you let blue moon sponsor a event and see how many people you get asking where in the he!! Can i find a bud light? At the end of the day miller stays stocked in my fridge not cause of marketing and misinformation but because its good. just my op. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Part Timer, I could not agree more. My fridge is stocked with Bud Light. Not because some huge horse told me to do so, because I enjoy it.

I went to a high end stake house just the other day and while everyone at the table is sipping big $ bottles of wine, I had a shiner, then a few bud lights.

Now back to Frio. Does anyone know who owns them?


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

I bought a 6 pack of the Frio tall boys a month ago, and still have five in the fridge.... Don't waste your money.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Jason Slocum said:


> I bought a 6 pack of the Frio tall boys a month ago, and still have five in the fridge.... Don't waste your money.


i'll take them!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Bud light and bud are 1 and 2 biggest sellers in the US


Pretty funny for a Brazilian owned beer.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Jason Slocum said:


> I bought a 6 pack of the Frio tall boys a month ago, and still have five in the fridge.... Don't waste your money.


As long as it does not take me more than $3(the aprox cost of 5 frio tallboys) in gas to get to you and 24buds doesnt show up......i call dibs lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> I cant say i agree. I enjoy cold beer much more than hot beer in gerneral. Nothing beats an ice cold beer. Lol thats a fact. There is a reason bud light and miller lite sponsor most events........and its not just cause they have good marketing. Its cause people like it. Dont get me wrong i like trying different beers, but you let blue moon sponsor a event and see how many people you get asking where in the he!! Can i find a bud light? At the end of the day miller stays stocked in my fridge not cause of marketing and misinformation but because its good. just my op. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Actually that's exactly why they sponsor such events. Not here to argue, to each their own. Like I said above, big beer, i.e. bud/miller, has it's time and place for me. Granted, those are rare times.

Big beer marketing = win


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't like the Frio; doesn't mean I wouldn't drink one if given, I just won't pay for one again. Did anybody notice the hefewiezen yeast character, banana and cloves in the aftertaste? If that is the yeast they used they shouldn't be marketing it as a lager but an ale.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh come on Jason...it's not a bad beer at all. And a 30 pack for 15 bucks makes it great beer for the boat.

24Buds...*

Quality Brewers Frio Light*
Brewed at Blues City Brewery (City Brewery)
Style: Pale Lager
Memphis, Tennessee  USA

That's who brews it.

TH


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

So its American owned!

I like it more now!

Drink what ya like folks. I do.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good beer for the money in my opinion

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

did a search...
their website says its gluetin-free to appeal to those who are gluetin-intolerant.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Good beer for the money in my opinion


I agree.

TH


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

24Buds said:


> So its American owned!
> 
> I like it more now!
> 
> *Drink what ya like folks. I do*.


Dang right sir!!

:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> their website says its gluetin-free to appeal to those who are gluetin-intolerant.


Wrong beer. That beer is made in Canada.

TH


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Had one and it was not bad.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yellowskeeter said:


> Pretty funny for a Brazilian owned beer.


It did not start that way!! :brew2::brew2:


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got through drinking some Frio Light. I like it. My everyday beer is Lonestar Light.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bought some Frio light. It is pretty good beer. Best cheap beer out there, IMHO. My usual beer is Bud. But have a warm spot im my heart for most all of them. I will definitely keep some Frio around as contingency beer.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Drank a six of tall boys over the weekend and enjoyed it!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

made in Memphis Tenn for Texans, ummm interesting

I had one , it was just OK

kinda strange aftertaste, but deff. qualifies as fishing beer and beats the heck out of that flat tire stuff from Walgreen's in the cheap beer category


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Drank a 12 pack over the weekend. I liked it and the price is right up my alley. Will be drinking more of this beer from now on.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I tried it this last weekend. Not bad for a light beer. It has Memorial Weekend written all over it.


----------

